# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 92E2F037E15EB6A6F938CFB09CF423DF

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 92E2F037E15EB6A6F938CFB09CF423DF 
Размер в байтах: 27850952

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:49, в том числе:
 безопасные:33
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

